# Gear4Music desks and S61 keyboard



## Mornats (Feb 25, 2020)

Does anyone have either of these two desks and an S61 Mk1 keyboard? I'm wondering if the S61 will fit on the keyboard tray of either? In terms of width, they look fine. Depth is harder to judge as I can't work out if the controls on the top of the keyboard would be accessible when the tray is fully extended.

It's also hard to just whether there's enough vertical space on the trays for the knobs on the top of the keyboard.

https://www.gear4music.com/Recording-and-Computers/3-Tier-Pro-Audio-Studio-Desk-by-Gear4music-8U-Natural/2QY9









Glorious WorkBench, Black at Gear4music


Glorious WorkBench, Black at Gear4music




www.gear4music.com


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 25, 2020)

I'd forget the space issues - having a monitor screen that high will make for a very uncomfortable neck. I may be a outlier, but I don't think having amps and channel strips front and centre, thereby sacrificing screen ergonomics, is a sensible design.

Sorry man, I hate to bring the negativity, but I think a lot of these studio desks are designed to hold as much gear as possible (and look good in screenshots) with the minimum consideration to actual ergonomics. The desk you listed might work, but you'd have to be really tall!

My 2c anyhow.


----------



## Mornats (Feb 25, 2020)

Good point Alex, and it's been a nagging concern that the monitor might be too high. I don't need rack mount space, nor the third tier to be honest. Just space to tuck an S61 underneath the desk so it's not on a separate table next to me. Maybe looking at keyboard trays would be better.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 25, 2020)

It's a tricky one. Getting the ergonomics right is difficult as we composers always have a bunch of gear competing for the same physical space. It's something I've yet to get entirely right myself.

Best of luck with the journey!
A


----------



## easyrider (Feb 25, 2020)

I modded my Ikea Freddie to accommodate my S61


----------



## Bear Market (Feb 25, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Maybe looking at keyboard trays would be better.



Build your own! I did, and I'm about as handy as a cow. Not very difficult. I also have an S61 by the way.


----------



## Mornats (Feb 25, 2020)

@easyrider - nice, is that just a big keyboard tray bolted under the Fredde? I'd be interested in where you got that from. The lack of a keyboard tray is what put me off that desk originally.



Bear Market said:


> Build your own! I did, and I'm about as handy as a cow. Not very difficult. I also have an S61 by the way.



Well, I actually accidentally stumbled across this on Facebook earlier: https://chunkystudiofurniture.co.uk/

The bonus being that they're less than 20 miles from where I live. So, even though it would cost a bit more than I wanted to pay, getting one made for me (I'm less handy as a cow) would be great and would last a lifetime based on how they look.

By the way, now that I'm back at my PC, here's what I need to do. I need to get the S61 and two Maschines on the right into the same space as the computer desk on the left. The Yamaha monitors will replace the hi-fi speakers on the computer desk. So I'm thinking of a chunky oak desk, with keyboard tray and two plinths for the speakers that are just tall enough and wide enough to fit the Maschines under whilst leaving room for the monitor in the middle which will be at desk height. I can get it made to measure to make sure everything just fits.


----------

